# Digestive problems in early pregnancy



## sarah236 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi
I'm currently 6 weeks pregnant and just wanted to know if it's normal to have a lot of digestive discomfort. I'm very bloated, have a lot of trapped wind, my stomach feels very hot and inflamed inside, I'm constipated and have a pocket of pain low down on the right hand side of my groin to the right of my pubic bone that keeps coming and going.

I've had M.E/CFS for 13 years and have suffered on and off with IBS type symptoms but not to this extent.

Is there anything you can recommend for me to take that's safe in pregnancy? I've been using natural remedies, slippery elm capsules, charcoal tablets, ginger and peppermint teas but they're not easing the discomfort. 

Is it safe to use acidophilus or aloe vera capsules in pregnancy and can you recommend anything else?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Constipation is very normal in early pregnancy so it may be worth a trip to the gp for extra 'gunpowder'!   .

I am not sure about  acidophilus or aloe vera capsules, better ask pharmacist or GP for advice

good luck

Jan


----------

